
Show HN: 2000 Slack Groups List - alexxtomsk
https://standuply.com/slack-chat-groups
======
zeristor
Quite a handy website, interesting use of posting to Slack instead of a blog
as some do.

Dutch filed under Denmark, a seemingly common conflation.

~~~
drivingmenuts
They'll send you the list as a PDF for the low, low price of your email
address.

Which, I think, was more the point than anything.

